# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  NY doctor

## 1980ny

I have been dealing with hair loss for the last year.  I am less than 30 and am really concerned about it.  I have seen some doctors but they usually take a glance at my hair, tell me to take vitamins and shuffle me out the door as quickly as possible.  Does anyone have any recommendation of a good doctor in NYC?  You know one that will actually listen to me?

Thanks

----------


## zoekoritsi

Dr. Redmond... search him online (he has his own forum on here as well) but search him online and you will see his hormone help center come up... it has directions and phone numbers and all that good stuff... wish I could go but its 700 for a consultation...  His book is "Its your Hormones"

----------

